# Drill Team Practice (tons of pictures)



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

So Diesel got used for Drill Team practice tonight and I just wanted to post some pictures from tonight. If you want to critique the horse, feel free but I am not riding him. He is the brown in the purple saddle pad with the blaze. 

We're still kind of sloppy but definitely making improvement! I wish I was able to ride with.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

AWESOME PICTURES! That looks like allot of fun!! Oh man.....I can only imagine Nelson in a situation like that..........

You and your boy look wonderful together! What a hoot! You'll have to get vid footage of you guys! Keep posting pictures!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Ah he looks great! I love that big masculine head of his.

Cute headstall, too.... wonder who you got that from... hmmm.... ha ha.


But seriously, he looks great Shayna. :]


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

that looks like so much fun. How come you didnt get to ride him?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha. Yes, many thanks to Leah for the gorgeous headstall that glitters! 

It's not me riding because I fell off running barrels a few weeks ago and broke my tailbone so I'm out of the saddle for a few more weeks. The girl riding normally rides her own horse but her mare needed to get shot so she borrowed Diesel. Tonight was her first night riding Diesel and he was definitly testing her buttons so she did well. 

Drill is super fun and I think everyone should try it. I don't know if I'll ever be doing english drill or anything involving jumping, but this much I can handle.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

if i tried that on duchess, i would probably die lol.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha. Thankfully Diesel is unphased thanks to polo and rodeos otherwise I'd probably be on the ground. It's handy


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

...shod. The mare needs to get shod, not shot.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> ...shod. The mare needs to get shod, not shot.


Bahaha. ****.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

That looks like so much fun! I did a few drills with Lacey last summer and it made me wonder why I had waited so long to try it. Haha


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

SD, how come you never post any barrel racing vids or pics of you and deisel? I would love to see some!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks like SO much fun! My mare would bail at the first second she got though. haha


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Spastic_Dove said:


> ...shod. The mare needs to get shod, not shot.


I assumed he was getting shots from the vet. Shod is much better, way better than shot :shock: :lol:
Great photos, that looks like a lot of fun


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I LOVE drill team. I just wish there were enough like minded riders to start one with nearby.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

MorganShow, because I have none! The only reason I have pictures is because I wasn't riding. I never have anyone to take pictures of me and when they do I'm a speck in the distance lol

I really think a sidesaddle drill team would be awesome...


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I so wish there was an open drill team near by. I would absolutely love to do something like that with Daisy.

And I totally understand what you mean about never having pictures. There's never anyone around to take pictures of me riding, and if they are around, they're on horses too - not great pictures, lol.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Love it! Hope you can get back into it soon!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

It's definitly fun. If there's not one near you, you could always start your own


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> MorganShow, because I have none! The only reason I have pictures is because I wasn't riding. I never have anyone to take pictures of me and when they do I'm a speck in the distance lol.


makes sence lol


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah lol. I really want some pictures of me riding and I promise to post them as soon as I get them. 
I can't believe the only time I've posted video on here of me was for pleasure...that's so backwards haha.


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

I am on a drilll team for 4H. This year we also have a quad. It is sooo much fun because we are all very close friends and laugh and sing the whole practice. We just went to a competition and won. Next year we are going to have our regular team, a quad, and a team with all the parents. I will get some pictures up a.s.a.p.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

definitely looks like a fun time  Not sure how Classy would do but I'm sur she would get accustomed to it great pics


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Very cool! We have a rodeo this weekend then state competition next weekend so I'm hoping I am able to ride by then!


----------

